# Swardman Electra Drop Testing



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

We wanted to be sure the Swardman Electra was really pushed to it's limits. Hopefully if you are having a bad day, this will make you smile. #shithappens

Drop Test Part 1:





Drop Test Part 2:





Anyone interested in Electra parts, please call


----------



## knowverr (Jun 3, 2019)

I'd buy the mower. HEAVILY discounted, of course.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

It's like a car that's been pulled out of a lake - could never sell. May end up putting it at the end of our road like you see cars warning against drunk driving.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> It's like a car that's been pulled out of a lake - could never sell. May end up putting it at the end of our road like you see cars warning against drunk driving.


I'll take the parts. Seriously. Message me with a price.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

And then walks right under the totally secure elevated pallet, yikes!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> We wanted to be sure the Swardman Electra was really pushed to it's limits. Hopefully if you are having a bad day, this will make you smile. #s---
> 
> Drop Test Part 1:
> 
> ...


I'm guessing he thought it would be easier to pull it out from the end of the rack vs the front? We have pallets dropped at work too. Unfortunately 200 gallons of water makes a slightly larger mess than that. Either way it's money laying there on the floor.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

That should have been secure to the pallet better than that. I don't like those stringer pallets either.. Gimme a nice Chep any day.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

So whose twisted mind thought this prank up?


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

No prank, just a rough day at the shop. Should the mowers have been strapped to pallet, yep! Should the fork extenders have been on for those long Euro pallets, yep.

But, no injury and you have to take mistakes with a grain of salt. I got the call around 11a, never thought the mowers would do a complete flip from 10ft and land perfectly upside down!

At some point, you just have to smile and move on. Thought it would bring a smile to a few folks by posting. Lessons learned across the board with this one.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I stopped by the shop today... Saw those poor mowers.... Made me sad....


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Hopefully Workers Comp doesn't see this video. Your rates will go up.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Gotta say, it wasn't the operator's fault. They weren't secured are all to the pallet!

Glad no one got hurt.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I swear every time I see this thread, I think that it says "Top Dressing" not "Drop Testing".


----------



## 1k9 (Oct 17, 2019)

Damaged in shipping


----------

